# 2005 dvds are here!



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Woo hoo, they arrived today!
Anyone else get 'em yet?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got mine watched dvd 1 already


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to wait until I get supper made, blah!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ugh. Mine still aren't here yet. I ordered really early too. I want it NOW!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Ugh. Mine still aren't here yet. I ordered really early too. I want it NOW!


So did I but I guess he didn't get any out as early as he had planned? I saw where he said he mailed 1,000 dvds this past Friday. 
I bet you'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

2005 DVDs? What is this from?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The 2005 Halloween-L dvds. This year its an 8 disc set containing video from lots of different yard/home/pro haunts. Check it out:

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/halloween_video.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> The 2005 Halloween-L dvds. This year its an 8 disc set containing video from lots of different yard/home/pro haunts. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/halloween_video.htm


These will also be available on my site in about 3 weeks.

Just an FYI.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I just ordered mine. How long does it take to get them?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OH, do you know when Halloween-L sells their T-shirts. I had asked WormyT about it, but she told me that there were many different ones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I don't think anyone really makes an "official" halloween-l t-shirt, but there are some out there... or at least I remember seeing them at one time. Hmmm...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess my DVDs are being shipped this weekend.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I looked on the list this morning and it says mine shipped. Funny thing is order 129 says "Pumpkinrot" hummmm. I have heard this name before. Oh, and I see Trish Morse too. Order 160, after me... You know you are a home haunter when you know these names. LOL. Oh, my god, look who is order #7. Frighteners Ent.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, that was me #7.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just got my DVDs. I skipped the first DVD and went to the 2nd. Guess who is on the 2nd DVD? And I thought Pumpkirnrot would be a video not a slide show. I saw those pictures already.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

doing the Happy Dance, my DVD's arrived today! I'll probably have to wait until Monday to watch most of them since I have to work this weekend...but Whoohoo.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hella, are you on the video? I saw something on the video that said something like Hella on it. I thought it was you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, I feel so.....left out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

ha ha. You don't get no Halloween DVD because you are on the welfare. - quote Eddie Murphy..


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes that is me on there. 
I entered the photos just for the heck of it..lol so they are not all that great, but you get the basic idea anyway. already planning the video for next year...it should be much better.



DeathTouch said:


> Hella, are you on the video? I saw something on the video that said something like Hella on it. I thought it was you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought it was good. Don't sell yourself short like that.

Did you get yours yet? I love the ones that they film the kids screaming. I love the one where they kids are screaming from what looks like Mr. Stay puff.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well thank you DT, I know I am my own worst critic..lol I did get mine on Friday, but I have had to work all weekend and haven't had a chance to watch them yet. but I have plans with the TV this afternoon..lol I am really looking forward to seeing what everyone does and gleaning ideas too.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm still working on last year's DVDs. Looking forward to these also though.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You will have to see the haunted Merry-go around. I wanted to do that this year, but the motor is going to another one of my props.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I love the ones that they film the kids screaming. I love the one where they kids are screaming from what looks like Mr. Stay puff.


Gotta say that one totally had me LMAO.


----------

